# Tivo finishing in October



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

A sad sad day is coming. Just got the news Tivo service will finish on 31st of October. 
RIP TiVo.


----------



## ERIC DRUMMOND (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a few programes save to my tivo . Can these be transfered to Fetch Mighty in any way.
Thanks
ERIC D


----------



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Eric, you can transfer programs to your PC using TiVo desktop, then played on your Fetch via the USB port. Not sure if you can transfer it to it's HDD though. TiVo programs cannot be played directly to other devices. Your TiVo will still work you know, but there will be no EPG feature. You can still record and play programs through the manual programing feature.


----------



## Z80AL (Nov 15, 2016)

Afraid I don't know anything about the alternative - Fetch TV. Can that be used to just record free-to-air programmes (like TiVo) at no additional cost, or will we need to now pay a monthly subscription fee for the privilege?


----------



## ovit68 (Dec 10, 2016)

They should be offering at least an EPG service!

TIVO...this is bloody BS.


----------



## ovit68 (Dec 10, 2016)

Tivo swap out offer!!!!

Can't be serious.

_Complete your order at Harvey Norman online, and await notification from your nearest Harvey Norman store that your Fetch Mighty device is ready for pick up in store. This may take up to *four months from purchase*._

PLUS they want your old TIVO back when you go and pick up the Mighty Device from HN.
What the hell for!!!!

_Bring your TiVo device in to Harvey Norman with you, to swap it out for your new Fetch Mighty device. Please ensure you bring the correct TiVo with you, for the discount code you have redeemed._

You get $100 off, I'd say in 4 months time there would be a few sales on that would discount the RRP down to $299.

WHAT BS!


----------



## Paul Robinson (Nov 26, 2016)

ovit68 said:


> Tivo swap out offer!!!!
> _Complete your order at Harvey Norman online, and await notification from your nearest Harvey Norman store that your Fetch Mighty device is ready for pick up in store. This may take up to *four months from purchase*._
> WHAT BS!


I went to HN today and swapped over (after copying the stuff I wanted to my PC and external HD) - so it didn't take 4 months..

but yes I totally agree BS - and if i'd waited i agree i probably could have got it cheaper too


----------



## Paul Robinson (Nov 26, 2016)

Z80AL said:


> Afraid I don't know anything about the alternative - Fetch TV. Can that be used to just record free-to-air programmes (like TiVo) at no additional cost, or will we need to now pay a monthly subscription fee for the privilege?


There is the initial $1 fee for registration - but then i think there is no cost to access EPG and record and series link like TIVO. I'll report back to this thread after i've had a play on the weekend.


----------



## ovit68 (Dec 10, 2016)

What I don't get is why do we need to hand over our TIVO's?
Are they (TIVO) going to do something with them somewhere else, another country maybe?
Can't see them just trashing them.

TIVO could have arranged something with FETCH to keep the units going here in OZ.


----------



## landie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

ovit68 said:


> What I don't get is why do we need to hand over our TIVO's?
> Are they (TIVO) going to do something with them somewhere else, another country maybe?
> Can't see them just trashing them.
> 
> TIVO could have arranged something with FETCH to keep the units going here in OZ.


Was very sad to see this message on our TiVo today.










Like you, I am highly suss about the reason for handing over our TiVos. Are they going to the states? Where? Was there a deal with Harvey Norman? Or is it a marketing opportunity? I think there is a story behind the scenes.

Also what

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## landie1 (Dec 28, 2016)

landie1 said:


> Also what is a good sale price for a Fetch Mighty? And what are they like?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has contacted the service dept. You wouldn't have a reply yet but we could ask if there is or have they considered alternatives, such as above, other than a new (inferior) box! As above if Fetch can give a EPG for free why not for TiVo? Surely a mod to the software, even for a small charge, may work. The connections are all there just need them to talk to each other. May be the Tivos are TOO good. They have lasted too long and they want to get rid of them and sell us some new ****! I have an OPTUS Fetch box (that I don't use) that I got with my package. Its a bit like using an old Nokia and a new Samsung the other way around. The old is so much better than the new. With the Fetch you cannot switch between the two tuners like the TiVo but it does record the one for longer. Also no 'To do' list and no restoring deleted files. It has similar things just not as easy to use. Also you can turn it off which may be good or bad but of course when its off you can't rewind live TV.

Sent from my PC using my keyboard.


----------



## Saabman (Mar 6, 2017)

I just piped into HN to have a look at the fetch and between me and the salesman we couldn't get the bloody thing to record playschool after doing a search. If you went through the program guide (yawn) and work out what time it was on the you could.  

While it does have some nice features ( 4 tuners and iview etc) it's User interface leaves a lot to be desired. 

I recall many years ago been introduced to TiVo by a co worker that brought one in from the US and had hacked it so it would pull an EPG from somewhere. Perhaps in the developers thread there is some info on pulling the same trick


----------



## To irk Violated owner (Jun 29, 2017)

kaiser1111 said:


> A sad sad day is coming. Just got the news Tivo service will finish on 31st of October.
> RIP TiVo.


Customer Support CHECK THIS OUT kaiser1111


----------



## Saabman (Mar 6, 2017)

To irk Violated owner said:


> Customer Support CHECK THIS OUT kaiser1111


That link doesn't work unless your registered with ice tv


----------



## Nickoharvey (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey guys. I can't understand what is happening in October. Doesn't the TiVo source program data from the internet? What is going to stop working??


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Nickoharvey said:


> Hey guys. I can't understand what is happening in October. Doesn't the TiVo source program data from the internet? What is going to stop working??


Check this post out on the support page.

TiVo Swap Out Offer | My Account | myTiVo.com.au

Looks like Hybrid Television Services was supplying the Australian backend services for the TiVo's there (guide data, updates, etc) and their license with TiVo is ending so they are shutting down that infrastructure which means no more guide data.

Scott


----------



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

To irk Violated, checked ice tv but no mention of TIVO working with it. Mighty Fetch still $399 at HN. I now have a new Mighty with my Opus account but they tell me that if I buy a HN one it will not "talk" to the Optus one as it is locked to Optus, (it is hired not owned). I can get a second optus Mighty fetch for $180/ year or a mini for $120 so it would be cheaper with a HN one but no point unless both are in the same room and then the remotes would stuff up. I hope to keep using my TIVO's in maual mode until something better comes up.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I am in the USA, so I don't know much at all about this, but I did see something about how the community is working to change box chips and modifying software so that series 3 HD boxes in Australia and New Zealand will receive guide data and not become unusable at the end of October. Check out the below web page.

TiVo Repairs in Australia by Darren King


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

So what happened???


----------



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nothing, that's the problem. I have contacted Darren King and hope he can give me some joy.


----------



## kaiser1111 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, I now have 3 TiVo's back running with 3 (hope to be more soon) days of EPG. BIG Thanks tp Darren.


----------

